# Another newby - 5th IVF attempt, anyone at St Mary's, Manchester?



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi all,

Again, not quite familiar with the lingo on this site but will pick up as i go along.

I'm 30 (31 in July), DH 30 in August. Currently on fifth IVF attempt (3rd FET), just had FET yesterday so am just starting the horrendous 2WW, finding it hard not to give up at this stage and don't know what more, if anything, i can do to improve my chances.

i suffer from endometriosis, have a tumour on my pituitary gland and, thanks to my ex-fiance, had chlamydia which damaged both my tubes.  It has also been suggested from scans prior to FET that i may have PCOS although i am waiting for a referral to confirm this.  Not much chance of conceiving naturally then !!!

We are hoping to get lucky this time as it looks like we may have one more go left before we have to start paying privately which will just put added pressure on us.

Finding it more and more difficult to cope the more we go through it.  It's particularly hard as we both come from big families and have 16 nieces and nephews between us with more arriving each year !  our friends are also at that age where babies are popping out left, right and centre !!!

God, i sound like a right moaning minnie so will shut up now !


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi and welcome to FF.
I'm sure you will find lots of support and get a chance to share your feelings with others on these boards.
Good luck! 
Deb


----------



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Deb

Thanks, i'm sure i will get great support from this site.  had a good butchers at your photies ! We are the most "behind the times" couple for our age, have only just gone on-line, next step is a digi camera !

Are you/have you had any treatment ?

Angel-A


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Angel ~ welcome to FF 

You don't sound like you're moaning at all hun  Sounds like you've really been through it.

You're very welcome to come and join the others on the 2ww.....i'll leave you the link for it: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55038.110.html

Good luck to you.....fingers crossed you get your BFP 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi angel-a and welcome to the site u will love it on here!

Good luck with the IVF

Kate


----------



## Shell1974 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello

I am hopefully starting treatment at St Mary's in July.  I am 31 and dh is 32, dh has azoospermia (no sperm), but we have recently had a successful sperm retrieval and have 4 straw frozen in Manchester Fertility Services.  We are now on the waiting list for ICSI, we have been told we are at the top of the list in July and will be invited to a meeting.

I would be grateful to hear what happens in the meeting and how long after the meeting does a cycle start?  How have you found St Mary's, I have to say they have been great with all the tests and appointments we have had with them, we are just finding it very hard to get in touch with our doctor to ask her some questions, the secretary won't let us talk to her!!!!

Good luck with your 5th attempt.

Michelle


----------



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Kate,

Good luck back to you.  It's great that you are so young and have plenty of time ahead of you and that there doesn't appear to be any major problems with either you or your DH... or is it more frustrating   I'm sure you will get there in the end  


Hi Shell,

I have a terrible memory and it was a couple of years ago, but i think we were called up for the "big" meeting where loads of couples attended in the November, then we had a consultation in either January or February and we began treatment in the May.  I think we tried to commence treatment in the March or April but we had to wait for the NHS funding for our area (Trafford) to come through, so all in all it happened quite quickly.  I don't know if the situation has changed since then.

The IVF nurses are nice but extremely busy and i know they have had some problems with staff shortages.  As for the consultant, i can't even remember who i'm under because i haven't seen or heard from them since before we began our first cycle and i haven't tried to contact them so good luck on that score !

Good luck and keep me posted


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Angel-A

We're at St Mary's too, we've found them to be extremely good so far.. Although I'm interested by what Shell has posted about not being able to speak to consultant!  I was just gonna try and ring this morning, but perhaps I wont bother now if I wont be able to get through to her!  I've made a few phone calls this week to try and speak to docs and it's always the receptionists/secretaries who get in the way!!  I understand these consultants are busy but so am I!! And I would've thought it was obvious we weren't just ringing for a chat but because something was troubling us!! Very aggravating!

Sorry for ranting in your thread, but Shell's post just set me off because I've had same trouble! 

Good luck to both of you....

Amanda x


----------



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

HI Amanda

Have you tried speaking to the IVF nurses instead ? Maybe they will be able to help if you explain that you're having no joy getting through to the consultant.  Or maybe if you explain to the secretary that it's stressing you out not being able to make contact.

I thought it was standard procedure that we got referred back to the consultant after three failed attempts but i didn't bother to chase it, i'd rather bury my head in the sand.  However, if we get a BFN this time i'll be pushing to the front of the queue !

Good luck with everything, you're half way there  

Angel-A


----------



## Shell1974 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Angel-A, thanks for the information.  I thought once you were at the top of the list and you go to this meeting your treatment starts then, I didn't realise it could take anther 6 months after that to start.  I am, like all of us very eager to get started.

Mandy - we are writing a letter to our consultant as we have a few questions we need to speak to her about, these are personal questions which only she can answer.  Dh and I have rang and both times the secretary wouldn't like us speak to her and said she would get her to call us back - she hasn't!!

Shell


----------



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Shell,

Don't get too disheartened, like i say, we wanted to start the treatment a couple of months earlier than we did but we had to until the funding for our health authority was in place.  Also, it was up in the air as to how many treatments each health authority would be allowed to give.  For Trafford it was three cycles and for Salford it was only one.  We were fortunate in that we had just moved from Trafford to the Salford catchment but because my doctor had agreed to let me stay with her, we were still classed as being under Trafford (phew!).

I would imagine it will be different for you now so once you've been to the meeting you should be able to get started.  Also, our meeting was in the November so we probably got delayed even more because of the xmas break. In any event, it all moved along a lot quicker than we anticipated, you'll be surprised !

Anyway, by the sounds of it all your prep work has been done by MFS so it should be straightforward, and you're having ICSI which is completely different to the IVF process.  

Roll on July !

Keep me posted 

Angel-A


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi angel-a thanks for the message hun - i do feel like i get frustrated at times as i wanted kids young so i could enjoy them but i guess i am still young enough to save up and pay for tx etc and then still be under 30 when i go for it so i guess thats a bonus

Nice speaking to u

Kate xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Folks

Yep I'm gonna right to her too Shell, seems like the only way to get in touch.. I've written to her before and she's rung me at work so I'm sure she will, but I was frustrated last week because I needed urgent advice and my local gynaecologist's secretary said she'd speak to him and call me back and she didn't and then I couldn't get in touch with St Mary's consultant, which given I had terrible pain and unexplained bleeding which lasted 3+ weeks was a bit annoying!! >)

Anyway luckily in end GP came up trumps, I'm very fortunate that he's really young and was a registrar in Gynaecology before he was a GP.. but would have been all the same if he wasn't!!

Sorry, Ladies... I'm ranting again!! 

Take care.. ttfn

Amanda xx


----------

